
Ask HN: Why are there so many .christmas TLD's appearing on Hacker News? - davidweatherall
I&#x27;ve noticed in the past couple weeks a tonne of domains with the christmas TLD have been appearing on hacker news? Currently there&#x27;s 2 on the front page which seems to have been more than any other month of the year.<p>Why are there so many popping up? People being festive, having a seasonal-only blog? Or is there a domain provider having a offer on for christmas domains?
======
eivarv
Bekk (a Norwegian consultancy) bought a bunch of domains under the "christmas"
TLD, and made bunch of "christmas calendars" [0].

They're probably submitting many of their daily posts from many of their
calendars.

[0]: [https://bekk.christmas/](https://bekk.christmas/)

------
kasperni
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastMonth&page=0&prefix=tr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastMonth&page=0&prefix=true&query=.christmas&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

47 so far (not including this post)... Can we make it to 100 before Christmas?

------
jsjohnst
Funny, was just coming to ask this as well, especially as most I’ve noticed
have the same query path as well (/2019/11) for the article link.

